# True Value Westpoint



## Brentville (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a craigslist find.  The headbadge says it's a True Value bike, the model is a Westpoint.  The seatpost has a decal saying it was made by Murray in TN somehwhere.
Anyone have an idea on the year?  I am thinking 1980's because of the reflectors in the wheels and the frame.  Thanks.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it may be late 70's because of the paint color for some reason.

It sounds funny but when the 80's started, earth tones disapeared.

I have an eighties murray monterey in the storage unit, or somewhere-when I can find it I'll take a pic and we can compare the frames maybe Serial #'s also

Shane


----------



## Brentville (Jan 10, 2009)

*Could be a '70's*

It seems to me that the cantilever frames weren't very prevalent in the 80's either.  And it doesn't seem to have that BMAA or whatever sticker about safey and be careful that was on every bike after the late 70's.

I am going to dress it up some with some chrome fenders and maybe lose the chainguard and add some contrasting scalops.  Then see if I can flip it quickly to reduce the heard.

I'll check the serial # and we can see what we can figure out.


----------

